# Which is the best restoration guide book?



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

In your experiences, what is the best restoration book you have used for an early model GTO? Which is the easiest to read with the most beneficial information? 

It seems like book by Paul Zazarine is mentioned often.

Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

It honestly depends on what level of restoration you are trying to complete. Zazzarine and Roberts GTO Restoration Guide is coming up on 30 years old, and while it does an adequate job giving exploded views, etc, on the early cars, the further you get closer to the 1970 model, the less value it has. If you are interested in a completing a very high point restoration on a '64, I would suggest attending GTOAA Nats and getting to know several of the longtime owner/restorers of '64 GTO's. Being in Washington State, GTOAA Nats will be in your back yard next July.


----------



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, the Nats will be in Bellevue which is about 20 minutes from my house!

My '64 got a Silver at the GTOAA Nats in 2003, long before I ever had it. It's still shows good, but I really want to get to know it myself too. 

I am also trying to find a copy of the factory shop manual. I found a company called Faxon Auto Literature and it looks like they combined the factory manual with a few of their own supplemental books. Any feedback on the Faxon manual?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

IMO any book you can find that references your particular model is worth getting. You never have enough resources when restoring/fixing these cars.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Get the Zazarine book. Although dated, it's still the best guide out there for part blow ups and general reference/historic content. If you want an original service manual, check Ebay regularly. The '64s will be tougher to find, but they pop up from time to time. A repro or cd should be available for under $30. You'll pay 2x for an original unless you get lucky at a swap meet. 

1964 Pontiac Tempest GTO LeMans Chassis Shop Manual | eBay

If you have the carter AFB, I'd try to track down a carb manual too. They're quite helpful for basic tuning and trouble shooting. Since I have a Qjet, I'll let one of the early car guys chime in if they know a good carb book.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Restoration Book*

I have a book titled 'A Book Of Information' 1964-1970 Tempest-Lemans-Lemans Sport-Judge -Sprint. 
Copyright 1986 by Doris J. And David S. Cummings,Jr.

Came out in 1986


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've had the Paul Zazarine book for years and it is still excellent. The sellers of my '68 included a re-printed Pontiac shop manual but in reviewing it right now, it does not say who the re-printer was. It is excellent quality and looks like an original I saw. The newest GTO restoration book i have came out recently and is by Don Keefe (a well known Pontiac writer) and titled *"How to Restore Your Pontiac GTO"* by SA books. It could be more detailed but it covers alot and uses color digital photos throughout.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for your replies guys. I was thinking of getting this one in addition to the others that were mentioned.

1964 Pontiac GTO Repair Shop Manual Reprint


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

G20 said:


> Thanks for your replies guys. I was thinking of getting this one in addition to the others that were mentioned.
> 
> 1964 Pontiac GTO Repair Shop Manual Reprint



Faxon has been around a lot of years supplying the AACA crowd with manuals so I don't think you'll go wrong here.


----------

